
Python 2.7.18, the End of an Era - soheilpro
https://mail.python.org/archives/list/python-dev@python.org/message/OFCIETIXLX34X7FVK5B5WPZH22HXV342/
======
pietroppeter
"I'm eudaemonic to announce the immediate availability of Python 2.7.18.

Python 2.7.18 is a special release. I refer, of course, to the fact that
"2.7.18" is the closest any Python version number will ever approximate e,
Euler's number. Simply exquisite!"

